# In Progress



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This call is far from done. It still needs to be sanded, finished, and voiced. It will be an enclosed reed call with a JC reed.

What do you guys think of the shape? I call it the Minie ball. As it resembles a Minie ball. (kinda)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. I will post pics when it is all finished too. I thought it might be cool to show what one looks like right off the lathe before it gets sanded. This guy has a lot of work left.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, dont you sand your calls right on the lathe?


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice looking call!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes sir, real nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed I do sand on the lathe. I make my calls in stages though. I will cut and drill several blanks. Then Turn them. Then sand them. Then finish them. I can't spend much time standing up. So doing it in stages day by day is more productive. I can knock out one call and call it a day but, that is just not productive. I can cut drill and turn several one day. They sand and finish the next. Then spend the next day in the chair tuning them... 4 days later I have 8 calls. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh Ok, I thought you did. Do you know how I can post a video? It says its to big. Its only 8 min and I know others have posted some that long


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Upload it to youtube then link to the you tube video in your post.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Or photobucket but I like youtube better


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried you tube and the video ended up with all kinds of colored lines through it ! LOL
Was trying photobucket and it was taking forever, guess I will try again.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not sure why the youtube did not work. Sounds spot on for photobucket though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It may have just been a bad upload to you tube. What is the format?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Also thank you guys for the kind words on the call. I will make a like this in the future.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now your asking for to much LOL I have no idea, it took me 20 minutes to learn how to turn the dumb cheap video camera on


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I hear you Ed. Call making has made me learn more technology than I really wanted to also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ed, I experienced the same problem with my brand new Canon camera. Worked great when I edited it. I think youtube has some messed up software that doesn't work with certain programs (?) Or I had the wrong format. Uploaded to photobucket and the video worked flawlessly. I'm so behind the times when it comes to technology. That's probably half my problem ! Forgot to add that's a very cool call Rick. It sure does remind of a Minie.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Tom. I figured if I shaped it like a bullet..... SG might want it........ You know...... for better aerodynamics for when he has to throw it at what he calls in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I doubt it Rick, he would be afraid, the coyote would pick it up and run away then he would be out a call. When I first met him he said people called him CHEAP, and I think thats why he shoots a crossbow, he can keep on shooting the same arrow (I know a bolt)over and over, thats what he waiting for, a gun that he can get reusable ammo for and use the same bullet over and over. LMAO ! Guess he could get a muzzle loader and retrieve the lead and remold it LOL, dont know how he could reuse the powder though !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

he'll figure out a way


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I did not know that. Thanks SG. I just keep learning things here at PT.


----------

